# Sliced almonds in chicken salad?



## mozart (Apr 19, 2011)

Can toasted sliced almonds be used in mayo based chicken salad or will they become soggy and limp?  I usually use walnuts but don't have them right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have not tried it, but I think sliced almonds would be a good substitute.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2011)

My mom used them.  She toasted them and put them in at the last minute.  She also used cashews and pecans.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 19, 2011)

Almonds are great in chicken salad, I've never had an experience where they went soggy. But if you're unsure you could just add them at the list minute. =) 

Secret tip: buy smoked almonds and chop them up roughly to use in place of plain toasted almonds, they add a great extra layer of flavor!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2011)

I sauté slivered almonds all the time in green beans and broccoli and they don't go limp. I'm sure they would be fine in chicken salad. So I vote go for it, too.


----------



## mozart (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I think I'll put them in each serving just before.  The left overs will nutless until they are served.  There is so much surface area in sliced almonds that I'd rather be safe than wimpy.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2011)

You could also use some macadamia's or pitashio's both should hold up for you and taste wonderful.
kadesma


----------



## Mama (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a chicken salad recipe that has sliced almonds and I haven't had a problem with them going soggy.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 20, 2011)

Our Chicken salad at work has slivered, toasted almonds and they never go soggy. The batches they make typically get used withing 24-48 hours. They have a high fat content, and are quite dense, so there's not really room for moisture to soak in and make them soggy.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 24, 2011)

kadesma said:


> You could also use some macadamia's or pitashio's both should hold up for you and taste wonderful.
> kadesma



macadamia nuts in the chicken salad, brilliant!  if this salad involves seedless grapes, the macadamias might be even better than the usual walnuts, yeah!


----------

